# Trying to Get HelloWorld to Work on Mac



## wtb

I am an experienced C developer, but not as much with Java. I'm trying to get the HME SDK working on a Mac (latest OSX). I was able to build it OK with Ant it appears. I can get the simulator working with HelloWorld, but when I try to get just HelloWorld to run with the suggested command: 

java -cp hme-host-sample.jar:samples/sample.jar \
com.tivo.hme.host.sample.Main \
com.tivo.hme.samples.hello.HelloWorld

I get:

HME SDK 1.4 (TiVo, Inc.)
error: class not found: com.tivo.hme.samples.hello.HelloWorld
error: check the classpath and access permissions
Failed to instantiate any HME apps

Any suggestions?


----------



## wtb

I think I got it to work, although I had to press the TiVo button on the remote to get my TiVo out of the HelloWorld.

Doing a search, <http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/printthread.php?t=224972&page=2&pp=30> helped with the example at <http://bitrazor.com/content/tivo/hm...ipse_demo1.html> showing how to set up Eclipse.


----------



## SafariKC

wtb said:


> I think I got it to work, although I had to press the TiVo button on the remote to get my TiVo out of the HelloWorld.
> 
> Doing a search, <http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/printthread.php?t=224972&page=2&pp=30> helped with the example at <http://bitrazor.com/content/tivo/hm...ipse_demo1.html> showing how to set up Eclipse.


A little bit of self promotion here. But you should consider checking out:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=339479

it should get you well on your way to enjoying HME.

Cheers,
KC


----------



## wtb

Thanks. Already ordered it. Hope it's good!


----------



## SafariKC

Please do let us know what you think about it. 

KC


----------

